# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn tại Princess D'Annam Resort & Spa - Phan Thiết

## macchiato

Từ 01/02/2011 tới 15/12/2012 , Chudu24 mang đến cho bạn chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt cho kì nghỉ dưỡng của bạn tại 1 trong những Resort 5 sao bậc nhất của Phan Thiết.

4.920.000 cho 2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Mandarin Suite
7.987.500 cho 2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Princess Villa

Áp dụng cho booking đặt 2 đêm liên tiếp.

Giá bao gồm :

- 2 đêm nghỉ tại Resort dành cho 2 người
- Bữa sáng mỗi ngày cho 2 người
- Miễn phí sử dụng các hồ bơi, kid club, phòng thể dục...
- Thuế và phí dịch vụ

Lưu ý :

Ở vào giai đoạn từ 28/04/2012 -> 01/05/2012 và giai đoạn 01 -> 03/09/2012 : phụ thu 1.065.000vnd/phòng/đêm

Giá chỉ áp dụng cho khách hàng người Việt Nam đặt thông qua Chudu24 và đặt phòng 2 đêm liên tiếp. Để được tư vấn chi tiết và đặt gói khuyến mãi xin vui lòng gọi số 1900 5454 40 hoặc email info@chudu24.com


Khu nghỉ mát cao cấp Princess d'Annam Resort & Spa tọa lạc ở mũi Kê Gà, trên bãi biển Phan Thiết, tỉnh Bình Thuận. Princess D'AnNam Resort & Spa Mũi Né thu hút khách Du Lịch với lối kiến trúc Pháp kết hơp hài hòa kiến trúc phương Đông truyền thống do người kiến trúc sư Tan Hock Beng, người từng đoạt Huy chương của Viện Kiến trúc sư Singapore vào năm 1989 thiết kế.







  Princess d'Annam Resort & Spa gồm 57 villa, trong đó có 36 Superior villas (Mandarin Suites), 18 Deluxe Villas (Princess Villas) và 3 Excutive Villas (Empress Villas), nằm tĩnh lặng giữa không gian bao la, xanh mát. Mỗi phòng Mandarin Suites rộng 70 m2 và đều có hành lang riêng, bồn tắm riêng biệt với phòng thay đồ sang trọng và những giường ngủ đôi hoặc giường cỡ lớn. Mỗi Princess Villas rộng 100 m2 với sân riêng, hồ bơi, bồn tắm ngoài trời . Mỗi Empress Villas có hai tầng, đứng từ ban công du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Mũi Kê Gà tuyệt đẹp.








  Một nét rất riêng chỉ có tại khu Resort là dịch vụ đưa đón khách bằng trực thăng. Hơn thế nữa Princess d’Annam đưa ra dịch vụ trọn gói “Bay cao” bao gồm chương trình nghỉ dưỡng 3 ngày 2 đêm và vé trực thăng khứ hồi. Tại khu spa rộng rãi gần biển được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc Hy Lạp – La Mã, các nhà vật lý trị liệu sẽ tùy vào đặc điểm và nhu cầu của từng khách hàng mà thực hiện các chương trình chăm sóc đặc biệt. Chương trình chăm sóc toàn diện 4 tiếng rưỡi dành cho khách hàng của chương trình “Bay cao” bao gồm nhiều phần như massage mặt và toàn thân, tẩy tế bào chết, đắp mặt nạ và các dịch vụ theo yêu cầu khác.












Vị trí
Khoảng cách từ sân ga đến Resort khoảng 40km, cách Đồi Cát khoảng hơn 60km.

----------

